# Q for new Madone owners and/or Trek



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

I just picked up my new 5.2 Pro and noticed what appear to be blemishes in the carbon. Along the right side of the TT and bottom of the HT the carbon appears wavy & wrinkled under the clear coat. Anyone else notice this? I'm waiting to hear back from Trek. My dealer was equally as puzzled, but hasn't seen enough new Madone's come thru to determine if this is normal, or not. I've seen a lot of carbon bikes, but have never seen anything like this before. My buddy's new Madone 5.2 Pro also had this but none of the (few) other new Madone's I've seen look like this.


----------



## sbicyclist (Jan 5, 2003)

Normal. My 5900 and SSL looked the same way.

Steve


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

sbicyclist said:


> Normal. My 5900 and SSL looked the same way.
> 
> Steve


 Thanks, that's reassuring. 

I can't wait to get it off the trainer and on the roads.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Totally normal - Actual carbon versus asthetic overlay!


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Totally normal - Actual carbon versus asthetic overlay!


Precisely! Think of it as the signature of actual, functional carbon fiber instead of a decorative "Pep-Boys" outer layer.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have the same on my 2008 5.2. No problems. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

BVBR,

Sweet bike! I'm planning on getting the same bike - just waiting on them to become available. Is that a 54cm?

-s


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

*60cm*



spessx said:


> BVBR,
> 
> Sweet bike! I'm planning on getting the same bike - just waiting on them to become available. Is that a 54cm?
> 
> -s


Its a 60cm with a 100mm stem & short seat cap, 20deg setback (modifications from stock 120mm stem, tall seat cap, 20 deg). With bottle cages/pedals/seatbag filled with pump/tube/tools its 17.3#. Lighter wheels will be my next upgrade.


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

BVBR said:


> Its a 60cm with a 100mm stem & short seat cap, 20deg setback (modifications from stock 120mm stem, tall seat cap, 20 deg). With bottle cages/pedals/seatbag filled with pump/tube/tools its 17.3#. Lighter wheels will be my next upgrade.


Short cap looks high. Did your LBS check the Trek cap chart to see if you are in the spec of the short cap before making the swap? 

Nice lookin ride. Man you are gonna love it.


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

*Its good*



dahowe said:


> Short cap looks high. Did your LBS check the Trek cap chart to see if you are in the spec of the short cap before making the swap?
> 
> Nice lookin ride. Man you are gonna love it.


Its good, well within the max extension mark. Tall cap was nearly bottomed out on seat mast.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

What has been said, normal and reassuring. Makes your ride unique too. 

Mine reminds me of the curl in the maple of my LP. 

I'm going for a ride

zac


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

*Thanks guys*

Yup, I got confirmation from Trek. Normal. 

"Thanks for sending some photos for me to reference. Your bike looks totally normal to me. I believe what you are seeing is a result of the UV coating that goes on before the clear coat. Just about all carbon bikes are going to look like this in places, but you wouldn’t notice it unless there was a nude paint scheme like the one you have. I don’t believe you have an issue to worry about".


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

BVBR said:


> Its good, well within the max extension mark. Tall cap was nearly bottomed out on seat mast.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/features/toc_stage_one_08/Astana_bike


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I picked up my 5.2 in December. I noticed some areas on mine that look just like that. You only really notice it when the light hits it just right. Funny thing is, the bike is so beautiful that it makes you want to inspect up close and personal every single detail. Only when you examine it that way do you really appreciate how beautiful this bike really is. And I thought I was the only one, lol.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

BVBR said:


> Thanks, that's reassuring.
> 
> I can't wait to get it off the trainer and on the roads.


You're still on a trainer? What a wimp :wink5: The snow isn't even up to the head tube! When I was a kid, we used to have to...


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Go easy on him. You know when a bike is new and shiny like that, you don't ride it if there isn't at least three days of sunshine before AND after your riding day!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Tom G -
I picked my new Madone up in Dec and already have 500 miles on it. Its been ridden after rains, snows etc... Its a bike, its made to be ridden. Im not out on it today obviously, but if this snow melts enough and the roads are clear on Sunday, I'll be out then too. Ride it, then clean it! Whats going to happen to it? What type of riding do you do? PM me and we can get together for some North Shore (Long Island) rides sometime.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have the same bike. Definitely on riding the north shore.. I am thinking of taking out the mtb today and hitting some of the trails in the snow. I love both my Treks. I have a 2008 5.2 and a 2006 Fuel EX 9. I rode mtb exclusively for two years and then switched over to road. I still like getting dirty here and there out on the trails, but mostly ride road now. Both bikes are great, but I have to agree, the 5.2 is addictive.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

I received my 5.2 pro 2 weeks ago. My bike has the same ugly blemishes. I do believe that there is no structural problem, the frame wil not brake at that point.
But...I believe that the esthetics are important. We all bought this bike because we love the shape and colors. On the foto's on Treks' website they are all shiny and perfect. Why can't they deliver my bike as perfect as the one showed on the exibitions?
Can you imagine that you would buy a car with the same finishing colour as our bike?
I can't agree that Trek shout that this is normal. We should stand up!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

MADWAITER said:


> I received my 5.2 pro 2 weeks ago. My bike has the same ugly blemishes. I do believe that there is no structural problem, the frame wil not brake at that point.
> But...I believe that the esthetics are important. We all bought this bike because we love the shape and colors. On the foto's on Treks' website they are all shiny and perfect. Why can't they deliver my bike as perfect as the one showed on the exibitions?
> Can you imagine that you would buy a car with the same finishing colour as our bike?
> I can't agree that Trek shout that this is normal. We should stand up!


Sorry you feel that way, but in a way it is funny how two people can look at the same thing and form completely different opinions. 

I actually think the pics on Trek's web site don't do the bikes justice. They are much more beautiful in person. 

But I will have to keep your post in the back of my mind when describing how the Madone's look, and temper it with the fact that the carbon layering is plainly visible, and it is not cosmetic.

Thanks
zac


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry Madwaiter, but I have to disagree. I think the natural carbon blemishes make the bike beautiful especially when the sun hits them just right. It's a nice change of pace as opposed to the traditional "carbon weave" look. Plus I don't think the photos are that detailed enough on Trek's site to show the actual blemishes. But to each his own!! Either way, it's a beautiful bike that performs well. Congrats on your new 5.2 pro.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

MADWAITER said:


> I received my 5.2 pro 2 weeks ago. My bike has the same ugly blemishes. I do believe that there is no structural problem, the frame wil not brake at that point.
> But...I believe that the esthetics are important. We all bought this bike because we love the shape and colors. On the foto's on Treks' website they are all shiny and perfect. Why can't they deliver my bike as perfect as the one showed on the exibitions?
> Can you imagine that you would buy a car with the same finishing colour as our bike?
> I can't agree that Trek shout that this is normal. We should stand up!


How close do you have to get to see the "blemishes"? For instance, in BVBR's pictures, you can't see them in the pic of the whole bike from probably ten feet away. He has to get closer and position the light in just the right way so you see them. If yours is the same, I doubt anyone not looking for them will see them. 

Does anyone know how CF tubes are made? I've seen documentaries showing how flat pieces are made, but I'm assuming a tube has to be blown into its mold then cured- seems like it would be quite difficult to make them aesthetically perfect.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

MADWAITER said:


> I can't agree that Trek shout that this is normal. We should stand up!


It IS normal, whether you agree or not. The only way carbon fiber can be made (somewhat) visually consistent is by laying a sheet of decorative weave overtop. Even then, the layup and curing process will produce some visual (not structural) imperfections.

When you buy a piece of wooden furniture, do you complain when you find knots in the wood?

Do you complain when you discover that the woodgrain pattern isn't identical to the one pictured in the catalog?



California L33 said:


> I'm assuming a tube has to be blown into its mold then cured- seems like it would be quite difficult to make them aesthetically perfect.


Not just difficult, but provided the carbon is real, impossible.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

As I said in a previous post, the light has to hit the frame JUST RIGHT to notice any rippling effect. As far as I can tell, it hasn't affected the quality of the ride itself - bike is ultra stiff and responsive yet compliant and comfortable. Good point by Whiskey - anyone who knows anything about carbon construction knows that all those visually perfect weaves that people see and love are decorative overlays.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe that is just a problem of paint. 
If they use a transparant sealing, the colorproblem is indeed normal.
My 5.9 was painted, not in a tranparant sealing but in a color and it was perfect just like the blue parts of my 5.2 PRO.
I, as a customer, can't choose (yet) the colors. 
I think that Trek is using the transparant sealing to gain some weight!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

MADWAITER said:


> I believe that is just a problem of paint.
> If they use a transparant sealing, the colorproblem is indeed normal.
> My 5.9 was painted, not in a tranparant sealing but in a color and it was perfect just like the blue parts of my 5.2 PRO.
> I, as a customer, can't choose (yet) the colors.
> I think that Trek is using the transparant sealing to gain some weight!


Could be, even different colors of paint weigh differently, how significant it is, I an not sure, but probably not very much.

These bikes are made to be ridden, don't get hung up on the cosmetics, you will ding it up in due course. In winter riding, with all the sand getting on my booties, I have worn the clear coat off the seat stays near the drop outs. No biggie, I apply some nail polish and it is good to go. Can't wait for Spring and Summer.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I have included a picture showing some of the carbon in my top tube. Note also the cosmetic carbon weave in the headset cap. The stock Bonty stem is also naked carbon with a clearcoat, I actually do not like this stem and will be swapping over to an aluminum one when I cut the steerer in the spring.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

zac said:


> I actually do not like this stem


What don't you like about it?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

deleted


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> What don't you like about it?


Honestly, it reminds me of a radio flyer wagon! Nothing other than that. Purely for cosmetic reasons...boy, am I shallow.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

zac said:


> Honestly, it reminds me of a radio flyer wagon! Nothing other than that. Purely for cosmetic reasons...boy, am I shallow.


Radio Flyer wagon---LOL. Well Zac, You have just ruined the stem on the 6.5 Pro for me. I would have never noticed that until you pointed it out, but then again, I don't own one yet. Maybe the Radio Flyer look will grow on you after you get used to it. 

I went down to one of the local Trek shops yesterday. They had a lot of previous years' road bikes in and only two '08 Madones ---a 5.2 Pro and 5.2 Performance. There is another Trek shop that is bigger that I haven't checked out yet. I expect I will go on on a test ride sometime during the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I love the new stem. I think it looks like an old Corvet


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

gambo2166 said:


> I love the new stem. I think it looks like an old Corvet


I does, doesn't it! 

Now I don't want any corvette or radio flyer bits and pieces on my Madone  I am soooo shallow.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

I was looking at a 4.5 Madone over the weekend and noticed the same thing on 2 bikes. It was clearly visible on the HT, BB area and seat tube lug. I was worried for a sec that the overseas production threw QC out the window, but I guess not.

Really glad to hear it's normal across the range because I'm hoping to pick the bike up.

Thanks to PJ for bringing up this thread.


----------

